# Embarrassed myself in public...and lived to tell the tale!



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

A while back I was at the bar with a few friends, and while talking with a group of people, my friend said "By the way, your fly is open." Whoops. I don't know why, but I always forget to zip up my fly..mainly when I'm wearing a belt. I felt so embarrassed that I slipped out of the bar and ditched my friends and went home without saying a word. I was so mad while at home, that I briefly contemplated hanging myself, before my rational mind intervened. 

Recently I read a book called "Dying of embarrassment". I forget who the author is, but she recommend intentionally embarrassing yourself until you get desensitized to it. Things like tripping in public, or LEAVING YOUR FLY OPEN. Perhaps she is right...

So today I went shopping. Going clothes shopping is in itself a triumph. I interacted with various strangers, stopped at three different stores, shot the breeze with my friend at the nutrition store, and then came home. I did all of this with my Fly open! And no one said a word.

And its pretty noticeable obviously. So I then wondered what everybody thought. Were they debating in their mind whether or not to tell me? Did they keep it to themselves to save from embarrassing me? Would I tell a stranger their fly was open? A friend I would. I don't think I would tell a stranger though.

So I got through it. It was painful to think about the image I may have projected. A scatter brained, incompetent dope. But I learned that this does not kill you. And those people will forget that they ever noticed, as they are more concerned about their own lives then some guy who forgot to zip up their fly!

Now for the confession. I wish this was an intentional exercise, but it was not.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha nice. I've heard some people say that intentionally doing something embarrassing in public is a good way to become more comfortable around people, and can sort of lead to caring less what people think. Would be cool to try sometime, but building up the courage to do it would be tough. Accidents like this can kinda have the same effect though 

"But I learned that this does not kill you. And those people will forget that they ever noticed, *as they are more concerned about their own lives then some guy who forgot to zip up their fly!"*

True!


----------



## schitz0skittl3s (Sep 25, 2013)

I admire your confidence! I might have to try this. I sink into a hole just from finding out I had a shirt on backwards all day. xD


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

schitz0skittl3s said:


> I admire your confidence! I might have to try this. I sink into a hole just from finding out I had a shirt on backwards all day. xD


Thanks...but I didn't do it on purpose. 

I have also went out with my white shirt on backwards and the tag sticking out. LOL


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

What happened to the pick up artist that posted here? Did he get banned?


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Kekai said:


> Cool story! Shame on those people for not telling your fly was open though! I would straight up tell you: "Dude! Your wang is hanging out!"


Come on man, my "wang" wasn't hanging out.  My pants were just not zipped up all the way. Still, I looked like a fool. As far as telling a stranger to zip up their pants...I still don't think I would. When I was younger I just got mad at people that would point out obvious (fixable) flaws. I would be worried that the stranger would take offense and tell me to mind my own business.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, LRC....as long as this "fly thing" doesn't become a habit, you learned something :lol.

Yeah, people are preoccupied with their own stuff. At the most, there might be one person who would say "Gee, I could have aid something but am afraid to. Maybe he would notice himself". That is on other people, though.

I have also done the shirt inside out bit. Just this week, I missed a loop with my belt :lol. I just fixed it when I went to the bathroom. No biggee.

Good job on the experiment, though .


----------



## SaneCatLady (Jul 16, 2013)

I do not think you should feel embrassed about this situation at all. Like you said, nobody will remember it or even think of it again. This little story will make you feel better though...one time I was at the beach with my friends (guys and girls) and I stood up out of the water and my top was gone! My friends saw me as well as a few strangers. I was mortified. Long story short, I never found the top. It is comforting to know I will never see those strangers again....my friends....now I know they haven't forgotten and niether will I! Yikes. I cringed everytime I think about it, which it too often. It makes me sick to my stomach. Ekkkkk


----------



## Sandile84 (May 4, 2011)

Well done mate! I like the idea of intentionally embarrassing yourself with an end goal of desensitizing yourself and therefore being comfortable around people no matter what you do. I'm going to try it once, I'll trip, drop something that will make people look at me and maybe wear a torn or dirty T-shirt.


----------

